# hermaphrodite goat



## yankee_minis (Apr 16, 2008)

We've adopted a bottle fed hermaphrodite goat. What special needs do they have?


----------



## yankee_minis (Apr 16, 2008)

People at work have already gone through the Saturday Night Live Pat episodes.

Nat pees like a girl but is getting horns. Was bred to be a milking goat.

Sarah adopted him.

If any of you people ever show her a cute homeless animal I think I'll have to stomp on your toes-- really really hard. I swear that girl brings home everything! We've even had troubled teenagers living here! And not everything works out well...


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 16, 2008)

Goat does have horns, too, so that doesn't mean anything.

I don't know a lot about hermaphroditic goats, but I hear it's not uncommon. Whether they seem more "male" or "female," I understand they are always sterile. I think they can be treated like any other goat, other than that.


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2008)

If it is hermaphroditic and does happen to get testes, you'll want to be sure to get him neutered, sterile or not; or it'll have buck goat tendancies (attitude). [Much like gelding a male mule, they are sterile but will act like jack if not gelded.]

good luck with your little goat.


----------



## maplegum (Apr 16, 2008)

Sheesh! Good luck with that!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Apr 17, 2008)

yankee_minis said:


> Nat pees like a girl but is getting horns. Was bred to be a milking goat.


Dosen't matter if it is getting horns or not, both female and male goats get horns. they are dehorned 3-5 days after birth or when you see the horn buds grow in. We dehorned my doe too late so she has horns.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 17, 2008)

> QUOTE(yankee_minis @ Apr 16 2008, 06:27 PM)
> Nat pees like a girl but is getting horns. Was bred to be a milking goat.
> 
> Dosen't matter if it is getting horns or not, both female and male goats get horns. they are dehorned 3-5 days after birth or when you see the horn buds grow in. We dehorned my doe too late so she has horns.


Bingo! Some breeds of goats both the does and bucks have horns! This is/was one of my biggest pet peeves with people regarding dairy cattle when we had our dairy farm, you wouldn't believe how many people thought the ones with horns were male and those withour horns were females.. So wrong! ALL of our calves were dehorned (holsteins are naturally horned) for safety reasons (both for us humans and the other cattle) no matter what sex they were..


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Apr 17, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > QUOTE(yankee_minis @ Apr 16 2008, 06:27 PM)
> > Nat pees like a girl but is getting horns. Was bred to be a milking goat.
> >
> > Dosen't matter if it is getting horns or not, both female and male goats get horns. they are dehorned 3-5 days after birth or when you see the horn buds grow in. We dehorned my doe too late so she has horns.
> ...


OMG!! I totally hate people who just asume that!! Its sooo annoying!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 17, 2008)

The way they get that way is breeding two goats together when they are both polled, that's natually hornless, I"m not talking about the disbudded ones. When you breed a polled doe to a polled buck, you have a certain percentage (don't recall what it is) to getting the babies like that. I think you treat them just like any other goat.


----------



## Boinky (Apr 17, 2008)

honeslty tracy your little one didn't look hermphridite to me from what I saw. it looked like her vulva was swollen/distended but she didn't have any "male" parts otherwise. Might want to see if you guys can find out what breed she is (or combination there of) and find out of they are polled ect.


----------



## yankee_minis (Apr 18, 2008)

FYI the person we got the goat from said the females didn't get horns. That's why I mentioned it. Apparently this is a combination of breeds. Don't have a clue what they are.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 18, 2008)

In cattle on rare occasions some breeds that aren't "supposed" to get horns will still get them. . .


----------



## gimp (Apr 19, 2008)

We've had a lot of goats, and a lot of different breeds. The only ones without horns still had a big bump but never actually sprouted horns. Like previously said, they carried the polled gene, and could be either male or female. Was the goat from a breeder, or perhaps a first kid from someone just starting in goats?? We usually disbudded at 8-10 days and it was obvious who was polled at that time. (The hemaphrodite that I saw actually had a mini penis coming out of the vulva; it was quite obvious that something was there that shouldn't be. A vet should be able to help you out, and may also be able to tell if castration will be needed.) Best of luck and enjoy the little kid. They are all adorable


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 20, 2008)

Boinky said:


> honeslty tracy your little one didn't look hermphridite to me from what I saw. it looked like her vulva was swollen/distended but she didn't have any "male" parts otherwise. Might want to see if you guys can find out what breed she is (or combination there of) and find out of they are polled ect.



[SIZE=12pt]I had a hermaphrodite Arabian horse years ago. I had the brand inspector come out to do paperwork when he was given to me and he wrote him down as a mare, til we had him do another check



He looked like a mare when you lifted his tail, until he got excited then the penis came out from the vulva. He also had teats. Don't know anything about goats, but on that stallion you didn't see male parts unless he was "happy"



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## RainSong (Apr 20, 2008)

joylee123 said:


> Boinky said:
> 
> 
> > honeslty tracy your little one didn't look hermphridite to me from what I saw. it looked like her vulva was swollen/distended but she didn't have any "male" parts otherwise. Might want to see if you guys can find out what breed she is (or combination there of) and find out of they are polled ect.
> ...


there's an article in one of the recent horse magazines- Equus, I think, from last month? About a rescue mare who was actually a hermaphrodite. Apparently horses aren't true hermaphrodites... they explained it in the article. It was interesting, actually.


----------

